# The Frog and the Golden Princess.



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

*This is handsome Mr Frog.* 










*Princess Willow loves Mr Frog.*










*They play all day. He gives her hugs, she chews on his face. It is a match made in heaven.*










*Until one day........*










*A evil villain tried to steal Mr Frog!!!!*
*







*


*Princess Willow was not impressed.*










*The villain laughed and said "What will you do now little princess!?"*










*But Princess Willow knew the answer to that! "As I am Princess of the land (including the toy basket and your food dish) I sentence you to jail!!"*










*"Oh crud."*










*With the evil frog-stealer behind bars Princess Willow and Mr Frog lived happily ever after.*
*







*


*The End.*​


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

That was adorable! I love a happy ending!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a lovely fairy tail.I will read to my son today with pictures.Thanks


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Glad you liked it! I have to reveal that the villain was released shortly after due to good behaviour and dinner time.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Haha, too funny!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

That is really cute!! It was fun to read!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah!!! A good laugh for today. Great story!! I'm so glad the villian came to his sences and got released!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is so funny. What a great story and accompaning pictures.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Cute photo's. Is diesel a german shepard or some other breed?


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Willow is such a pretty girl


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Cute photo's. Is diesel a german shepard or some other breed?


He is a long-coat German Shepherd. 

Glad everyone likes the story. Now you all have something to read before you go to sleep tonight!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*one Of The Best, And Cutest Stories I Have Ever Read, Made Better By The Great Pictures.*


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Way too cute!.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

LOL CUTE! I need a few more of those stories!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Those were great pictures and love the storyline!


----------



## Yorkie (Sep 13, 2008)

That was cute!! It made me laugh! lol


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

*That* was a lot of fun. Loved it ...and the little Princes is adorable. The big bad wolf is nice looking too!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> He is a long-coat German Shepherd.
> 
> Glad everyone likes the story. Now you all have something to read before you go to sleep tonight!


Ya know that may just be Tuff dogs bedtime story tonight


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cute! I was worried something might happen to Mr. Froggy, so now I can sleep tonight. Great pictures!


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the story, it was just way too cute


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Pure brilliance! I could never ever think up something like that. Mind you I don't have the subjects! Great pics and story.


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

too cute! :You_Rock_


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

*Oh that was so CUTE! And so is your princess. *Wonder what Diesel thought of his role in this? Hope he got some treats for acting as a villain. Great job! I especially love the picture of "Princess Willow was not impressed."


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Now that's cute, love the pictures!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I couldn't see these earlier, I was at work. And then I forgot so I'm glad someone pulled it back up, and then I remembered and I got really excited!! LOL Love the pictures and the story and your dogs are just amazing :heartbeat


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I LOVE this!!!!!!!!

Perfect story, perfect ending and perfect characters!!!!!!!!!!!

I even found myself reading so fast I forgot to look at some of the pictures!!!!!! LOL!!!!!

You did an excellent job!!!!!!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

hahaha that was GREAT!!! ...and what cute doggies you have!


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

That was a wonderful story with great pictures to go along with it. Both the Princess and the Villain are gorgeous.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Please make arrangements ASAP to transfer the prisoner to my house. The evil villain needs to be sent far far away from the princess. No, it's not because my favorite breed is a GSD (long haired) or that I'm in love with your Diesel. I'm only sacrificing my own safety to keep Princess Willow safe and sound. 

Willow has grown into a beautiful young lady! And Diesel, oh, he takes my breath away. :heartbeat


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a great story to read. Pretty princess, handsome villian, excitement and thrills. I give that story a 10 out of 10.


----------



## jasnday (Sep 14, 2008)

Great pics Willow is a pretty girl Diesel looks like he's having a blas tLOL


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Aaaaw, that was too cute. I do love the villain though. Great pics and lovely story.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

That was a cute story!! Loved the pic's too


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Lisa loved it story and pics were great will there be a sequal?


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That was great - clever you. Glad that Diesel got let off early though


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

:appl:




extra words added to post


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

FANTASTIC STORY!!!!! And what good puppers for not "cutting-down" dear Mr. Frog lol!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh boy did that make me laugh!! Very cute and I just love the "villain" laughing!!!

How does the frog stay so clean?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ummmm...can you say publish a childrens book???? That was great!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*AWWW !!!*

_HERE'S FROM T&T ..._
_YOU CAN WRESTLE OVER THE FROG ..._
_BUT THE KISSES ..._
_COME PLENTY FOR THE BOTH OF YOU's !!!_


----------



## ILoveGoldies (Oct 4, 2008)

LOL!!!!!!!!! that was halerious!!!!!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I just had to come back and have another look - I think Diesel wanted to get rid of the frog so he could have The Princess Willow all to himself.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

lol, fab story, loved it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

